# Are You Rebellious?



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

In my head I am, but being lazy, I try to avoid having to explain myself and therefore tend to just rebel against society's norm by liking physics and being odd.


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

Not overtly. Of course, surrounded by idiots, idiotic rules, the sarcasm will just seep out, which may or may not be seen as rebellious.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

If I am rebellious, it certainly isn't a conscious effort. I do what I think is right, and then go, "oh? That isn't normal? I need to conform? How boring."


----------



## Repus (Feb 10, 2010)

extremely.

i cant help it either. ppl probably think im a bit crazy.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Rebellious would be an understatement. I also resent that in the enneagram profiles "rebelliousness" is included in the bad traits...they say that like it's a bad thing


----------

